# Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??



## Karpfenfreak-94 (27. März 2008)

Ich möchte gerne für einen hersteller(welcher egal) karpfenprodukte testen von boilis bis ruten bis haken und so weiter.Es sollte möglichst nichts kosten!!!!Ich möchte es gerne an meine eigenen Vereinsgewässern testen.danke für antworten vorher schon

Und ich bin 14 Jahre Alt


----------



## Brassenfan (27. März 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

hi
finde das klingt eher als ob du einen sponsor suchst ;+
mfg


----------



## Karpfenfreak-94 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

oh soll eigentlich nicht so klingen


----------



## Carphunter 76 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

Na ja, als Testangler muss man schon einiges an Erfahrung und vor Allem Fänge mitbringen. Eine Angelfirma sucht sich eigentlich nur bekannte Angler aus Funk, Fernsehen und vor allem Presse heraus. 
Fang also mal ein paar große Karpfen und dann lass Dich in vielen Fachzeitschriften abbilden, dann wird es vielleicht etwas in ein paar Jahren.

Gruß,

Tilman


----------



## Brassenfan (27. März 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

aso ok ! dan habe ich es falsch verstanden 
nix für ungut #h und viel glück bei deiner suche


----------



## angelpfeife (27. März 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

ich glaub, da will jemand karriere machen...:m:m:m
  ...oder er hat keine kohle mehr


----------



## trout-spezi (27. März 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

kann mich carphunter 76 nur anschliessen, ohne nen gewissen bekantheitsgrad und vorgewiesene fänge wird es schwer werden nen herrsteller zu finden der dich, gerade noch für umsonst, mit tackle eindeckt, wenn auch nur zu testzwecken.
trotzdem viel erfolg! 

mfg


----------



## Carphunter81 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

da solltest dich jetzt mal an computer sitzen und nen schwung gute berichte verfassen, die dann in allen möglichen zeitschriften veröffentlicht werden.

am besten sollten natürlich noch ordentliche fänge und erfahrung dahinterstecken.
themen sollten schon noch neu sein und nicht schon x-mal geschrieben.

aber da brauchst natürlich auch viele beziehungen, um da unterzukommen. evtl. hättest ne chance bei dem einen oder anderen der kleinen boiliehersteller, dass die dir paar kilo günstiger verkaufen. aber ich glaub selbst das wird sehr schwierig.


----------



## _Pepe_ (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

Noch eine Möglichkeit ist, dass du an sogenannten Testangler-Castings teilnimmst. Jährlich finden Ausschreibungen statt, auf die du dich bewerben kannst.

Musst einfach mal ein paar Fachzeitschriften wälzen oder im I-Net suchen.

Viel Glück bei der Suche! :m


----------



## Karpfenfreak-94 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

das wert ich machen


----------



## Ammersee-angler (28. März 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

also, sollt noch jemand einen Suchen, ich würde mich auch zu verfügung stellen.(ich würde mich aber nicht nur auf kaprfen-tackle beschränken, sondern auch Raubfischzubehör testen)


----------



## magic feeder (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

da kann ja jeder kommen..........übrigens , ich suche auch einen sponsor..........


----------



## KarpfenDenis (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

ich auch..

nein in der Rute&Rolle schrieben die manchmal anzeigen...oder schreib doch einfahc mal mosella oder so an 

Denis


----------



## wolkenkrieger (30. März 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

Ich finde die Idee gar nicht mal sooo dumm!

Sich einen Profi her zu nehmen und den als Zugpferd vor den Marketigkarren zu spannen, mag sicherlich die gängige Praxsi sein.

Das kann ich auch verstehen.

Aber: wenn ich Angelgerät herstellen würde, käme mir so ein Frischling auch nicht ungelegen. Damit ließe sich dann nämlich trefflich beweisen, dass auch Nicht-Profis (also quasi 99% der Anglerschaft) mit dem Gerät umgehen und fangen können.

Und manchmal ist ein etwas unbeholfener Testbericht aussagekräftiger, als so manches Profigeschreibsel.


----------



## punkarpfen (3. April 2008)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

Ich würde einfach einige Firmen anschreiben oder dort anrufen. Evtl. können die ja jemanden zum Testen brauchen. Im Gegenzug würden die sich sicherlich über ein paar Fotos und Testberichte freuen.


----------



## Team_Anaconda (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

da ich selber seit mehr als 15 jahren auf karpfen angle und schon eine schwere exemplare von 16 bis 27 kg landen konnte wurden plötzlich angelshops auf mich aufmerksam und boten mir an die neuen freulaufrollen von sänger zu testen aber ohne bild und kontakte würde ich sagen sparen hilft


----------



## Trollwut (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Tester für Karpfenprodukte gesucht??*

Das wünschen sich viele.
Ein bekannter von mir is bei Future Baits, bekommt aber auch nichts umsonst, aber halt ne gewisse Prozentzahl auf die Artikel.
Und der Kerl fängt wie blöd.

Ich selbst hatte mehr oder weniger auch mal die Chance da zum testen anzufangen, aber ganz ehrlich? Ich bin erstens nich der Boiliekönig, der nur boilies und anderes Zeug fischt, sondern der Ausprobierangler und außerdem will ich zum angeln gehn, wann ich will, fischen wie ich will und auch das recht haben nach dem angeln den tag einfach vergehn zu lassen und mich am fisch zu erfreuen - nicht, um dann lange, ausführliche berichte zu schreiben.


Mach lieber n Ferienjob, wenn du die richtige Stelle findest, kannst dir da innerhalb von 2 Wochen dein Budget fürs Angeln massiv erhöhen


----------

